# Goats got in chicken feed...



## Fainting goats (May 24, 2012)

Went out to feed this morning and a doe and her two kids (7 weeks old) had escaped and gotten into the chicken feeder. I'm not quite sure how much feed was in it but either way it was all gone. She got her CD&T shot 13 months ago, the kids have not yet gotten it. Would it be too late to vaccinate, and what is the dose? She wanted hay so I gave her a little. We have probiotics, gas-X, expired baking soda (does it really work?), and olive and corn oil. I am very worried, especially about the kids. Is there anything I can do? Thanks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 24, 2012)

too late to vaccinate them at this point.  

You will need to treat. 
you can try to find, some C&D antitoxin(this is not the vaccine and is not the tetnus antitoxin) It can be ordered from Jeffers and sent over night.  

YOu can give them Penn G orally to help slow down the growth of unwanted bacteria. 

Go to the store and get a a quart or two of mineral oil.  That works better than corn oil. I wouldn't use olive oil. 

Baking soda does help, but if you have gas-x that may help more. 

Go to the feed store and get a 30cc drenching syringe. or any drenching syringe you can find. 

Call a vet in your area and find out their availability and have them be on stand-by. 

Get the goats up and walk them a lot, every couple of  hours all night long.


----------



## Fainting goats (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. I was outside checking on them they seem fine (knock on wood). The kids were burping fine, I did not catch the doe burping, but they all chewed cud, and it was all grass hay. Should we give them mineral oil and gas-x now as a preventative (still have to go buy the mineral oil), and how much do we give them?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 24, 2012)

you can give them a lot of mineral oil, pretty much as much as you can get into them. like 3 or 4 ounce or more per kid and 1 to 2 cups for the doe. I would at least have it on hand for the evening, because if they do start to bloat it will be tonight,  And giving them some, even if they don't need it, wont hurt anything as long as they don't get a bunch in their lungs.  

Could be they will be fine with out doing anything, but I wouldn't want to go out their at midnight with out a plan or any supplies.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 24, 2012)

The goats will be fine. It is not good for them to eat chicken food, but as long as they don't eat it all the time then they will be fine. Watch your goats and see if they have bloat. They will get bloat if they eat chicken food alot, but even if they ate a pretty good amount of it they should be fine. You don't need to give them anything, unless they show symptoms of bloat or other sickness. It happened to me when I started with goats and was freaking out. It will be just fine. No need to worry.


----------



## Fainting goats (May 24, 2012)

Everyone still seems fine, for now anyway. Tonight, should I feed normally (minus the grain)? Would probiotics help any? Also, when is the risk for bloat and enterotoxemia over? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 24, 2012)

No don't give them anything. Maybe hold the grain but other than that they will be just fine! If you watch them for a day or so and nothing happens then the did not and will not get bloat.


----------



## KFaye (May 24, 2012)

Glad to hear they seem to be doing well. I have to say it would be funny to watch the little ones walking around burping   As long as they are fine that is.


----------



## Fainting goats (May 24, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos- 
Thanks for the reply. I was typing while you posted, so did not see the advice. It's really good to know, now I don't have to worry as much!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 24, 2012)

Fainting goats said:
			
		

> Everyone still seems fine, for now anyway. Tonight, should I feed normally (minus the grain)? Would probiotics help any? Also, when is the risk for bloat and enterotoxemia over? Thanks a bunch.


If they are okay through the night then I am pretty sure they should be fine.  I would continue to go easy on the grain tomorrow. Lots of fresh water, grass hay or pasture and lots of sunshine and exercise.  

You can just put a bowel of baking soda out for them for the next couple of days.

glad nothing major is going on with them.  I have seen some very ugly stories on her about goats getting into the feed, especially straight corn or chicken feed. I highly recommend anyone with goats to keep bloat medicine on hand and mineral oil and a good way to give the mineral oil as a drench.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 24, 2012)

You're welcome Fainting goats. Glad I could help.


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2012)

Probiotics are always a good idea any time goats have any type of issue.


----------



## Fainting goats (May 26, 2012)

Well, everyone is doing great! We were holding off their CD&T shots until yesterday because they were due to get disbudded, but their horns were too big. At least they're UTD on their shots now. KFaye- There wasn't too much belching from the kids, but the little buckling started making bucky noises this morning, tounge sticking out and all - pretty amusing...for now anyway! 
We are redesigning the pens so no more goats get into the chicken troughs...that's the plan, at least. Those goats can get pretty creative when they want to get somewhere! 
Thank you everyone for all the help, you are all lifesavers!


----------

